# Official March 2008 Desktop Thread .... ZZZZZZZ!!!! burp!!! ZZZZZZ !!!



## techno_funky (Mar 4, 2008)

*Official March 2008 Desktop Thread*

*Posting Guidelines:*

** Do not post full images, post only thumbnails or direct links*
*(host your images at www.imageshack.us get the thumbnail code from there and paste it here)*

** All posts with full images can be deleted by the mods*

** The desktops thread is not to be used to post images of pornographic or otherwise provocative nature.*

*Please keep this board clean.*

** It is reccomended that you post your desktop images with the following information:*
** Visual Style: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Wallpaper: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Icons: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Programs: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ Thanks techno 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2391/2308386295_65d232776a_m.jpg
Wallpaper: The Big Apple HD Wallpaper
Theme: Zune XP
Dock: Rocket Dock​


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi techno still there 

My Desktop, as always simple. No 3d dancing cubes etc, heheh

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/3285/94246140qb1.jpg

Wallpaper : Alina Vacariu
Theme : Milc Modern GUI
Program : Maxthon  , the best browser www.maxthon.com
OS : XP


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 4, 2008)

Post which OS you are using..


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ its XP


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 4, 2008)

My Current Desktop := 
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/4617/mydesk1bd8.th.jpg

Wallpaper : Naruto Team.
Skin : "Diamond" with customized transperancy(For Windows Blind 6)
Icons : Slicer Vista (For Icon Packager)
Operating System : Windows XP.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/6183/aavv1.th.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9897/aaxk8.th.jpg

edited again


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ Which is the Icon pack you are using.. Please in future give info what you are using to customize...


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 4, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Hi techno still there
> 
> My Desktop, as always simple. No 3d dancing cubes etc, heheh
> 
> ...


 

Hey tarey!! , I am very well there .

Nice wally by the way ... u live in a Dorm is it ... cause such an wally at home is hehehehe


----------



## enticer86 (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres mine...
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/1462/deskvn4.th.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

OS: Vista Ultimate x64
No theme
wallpaper : jonny 1024


*img340.imageshack.us/img340/9111/32246211hm9.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2008)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/desktop-20080304093136.jpg

*OS: Vista
* Visual Style: Default Aero
* Wallpaper: BMW M3 (got pic frm Google)
* Icons: default
* Programs: none


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ nice


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9897/aaxk8.th.jpg
iconpackager with perface theme.
windowblinds wiht black theme(dunno the name,u can search it on wincustomize.com)
wallie can also be found on wincustomize.com
object dock


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2008)

techno_funky said:


> Hey tarey!! , I am very well there .
> 
> Nice wally by the way ... u live in a Dorm is it ... cause such an wally at home is hehehehe


 
hehehe. that wall on my home PC, everyone sees it , no prob  . 
Ghar wale bade ho gaye hai TV and music vids dekh kar.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

@ sunny, why did u double post it ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/desktop-20080304093136.jpg
> 
> *OS: Vista
> * Visual Style: Default Aero
> ...



hay sanjeev (I hope I remember your name right)....good to see you. .....nice desktop, you are not using the windows side bar???. There are some very interesting gadgets out there..............


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice desktop giga and s18.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ thanks


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2311173355_43b2032435_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/2311982136_eef64c1d85_m.jpg

*OS*: Windows XP
*Theme Manager*: WindowBlinds 6.01
*Theme*: XP SmokedGlass
*Wallpaper*: Grass Blades HD Wallpaper
*Dock: *Rocket Dock
*Icons*: VistaVG Icons
*Icon Packager*​


----------



## praka123 (Mar 5, 2008)

*!!!GNU/Linux Rocks!!!*

*img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1394/1394831-holder-3e257940fc61d8f8d28d5cc97f7539dd.jpg
Arch GNU/Linux


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 5, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2311173355_43b2032435_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/2311982136_eef64c1d85_m.jpg​
> 
> *OS*: Windows XP
> *Theme Manager*: WindowBlinds 6.01
> ...


 

That's sweet , i just dont like the dock , other than its looking good.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

^ thanks 

BTW, why do u hate docks ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

My new workstation, same old style.

Windows Vista Ultimate
Yahoo Widgets
Winamp with Ebonite Skin

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/2170/march2008cf5.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2311173355_43b2032435_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/2311982136_eef64c1d85_m.jpg
> 
> *OS*: Windows XP
> *Theme Manager*: WindowBlinds 6.01
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

^ thanks


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> My new workstation, same old style.
> 
> Windows Vista Ultimate
> Yahoo Widgets
> ...



Not bad at all.............


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 6, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2290/2313783733_0417efcbb5_m.jpg

Wallpaper: Afternoon Shadows HD Wallpaper
OS: XP
Theme: Zune XP
Dock: Rocket Dock
Weather: Opera TouchTheSky Widget​


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13224_7lr8p/Screenshot.gif*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13225_vuykz/Screenshot-1d.gif
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13226_2ndhc/ee.gif

*Wallpaper*: some Asian celeb
*OS*: Gutsy
*Theme*: Controls- clearlooks classic, Window Border - Gilouche, 
*Icons*: - Black-white


----------



## Biplav (Mar 6, 2008)

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/2475/desktopqr9.th.jpg

*
OS: Windows Xp
Wallpaper: Not very sure but it is from some ad for Gucci or something.
Dock: Objectdock
Theme: GUI Relax(can be found at deviantart.com)
*


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 6, 2008)

^ w00t


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2008)

My first desktop screenshots here in digit  nothing special other than Curz 

Clean
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/590/cleanyj7.th.png

Dirty 1
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/8968/dirty2uu5.th.png

Dirty 2
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/1264/dirty3gl3.th.png


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 7, 2008)

> *img252.imageshack.us/img252/5977/desktop1bk9.th.jpg*img517.imageshack.us/img517/4277/desktop2is9.th.jpg*img213.imageshack.us/img213/3298/desktop3qk7.th.jpg



*OS     -  Windows Vista Ultimate x64
Dock  - ObjectDock
wallpaper1 - Jessica Alba
wallpaper 2&3 from InterfaceLift*


----------



## casanova (Mar 7, 2008)

Biplav, can u upload that wallpaper.

Amazing desk, Giga


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 7, 2008)

^ Thank U 

@ akshaykapoor_3, dude edit the post, image is not appearing


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ Cn u see the thumbnails nw ??


----------



## Biplav (Mar 7, 2008)

*There u go*
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3187/2316545622_e0ff15bb7a.jpg


----------



## demigod (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is mine MAC OS 10.5.2


*img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktophq0.png

my first post


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Nice Clean Desktop... Bt i think if you use a dark backgrnd wallpaer, then you'll love it..try once..


----------



## casanova (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Biplav


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's mine:
*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e6b188bed7.png


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13339_p3zb5/cleandesk.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13338_bwegi/dirtydesk.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13337_svbzu/playlist.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13336_v2t5h/unfold.jpg


OS: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy)
Theme: GreyDark Ice - emerald
Icon: Black and White 2
​


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

*img398.imageshack.us/img398/6295/screenshotjk1.th.png


OS:Ubuntu 7.10

Theme:Mac OSX black

Icons:black and white 2

Cursor:mac OSX


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13339_p3zb5/cleandesk.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13338_bwegi/dirtydesk.jpg
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13337_svbzu/playlist.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13336_v2t5h/unfold.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


In the top right screenie, how did you get a background for nautilus?


----------



## iMav (Mar 8, 2008)

T159: isnt the chick from Damages


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> T159: isnt the chick from Damages


yup the bond gal 

Btw how is the series ?



ChaiTan3 said:


> In the top right screenie, how did you get a background for nautilus?


there are 3 ways
 first one is:
1) open nautilus > edit > background and emblems
2) Click on "Add a New Pattern"
3) Browse to the desired image > press ok
4) and now drag and drop that image from the pattern to the nautilus pane.

2nd one:
1) Install Configuration editior from "Add/Remove" > System Tools > configuration editor (be sure to select "all available applications"
 in the top right drop down box)
2) Now when the application is installed its shortcut will come in Applications > System Tools
3) Open it, expand apps forder in the tree on left by clicking the triangle next to it > now click on triangle next to "Nautilus " inside apps hierarchy > Click on preferences folder
4) See in the right pane there is a entry in name column named as "background_filename", next to it is value, in value paste the location of the file (image).

3rd one(completely manual method):
1) see this thread Query#7 solution *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=752186&postcount=1


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, that did it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> Thanks, that did it.


anytime


----------



## legolas (Mar 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> Btw how is the series *Damages*?


OFF Topic: Holy mother of God, the Pilot was AWESOME!! If you like legal/crime shows.


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup the bond gal


 slow; i get bored in between during the episode; its nothing as compared to the twists and gripping nature of kidnapped

@ray how much time did it take u to make that banner for ur desky

and whats the bar ur using?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

@sunny:use blue bubble theme in top Gnome panel.use the trans blue panel theme *attached*  .u can install by right clicking on top panels blank are >properties>background tab>custom background image


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

Thnx praka.Looks good now


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5786/Screenshot.png

My Workstation : Debian Sid Gnome-2.20.3 vanilla(no compiz etc etc)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

^^
cool !!!but where do u get such coooool wallies from?


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

^^devianart


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5788/Screenshot.png
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5788/Screenshot.png -for full view


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2008)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/desktopbmw.jpg

Laptop's desktop.
*OS: Vista Home Premium
* Visual Style: Default Aero
* Wallpaper: Meadow (1440x900). from www.wallpaperstock.net
* Icons: default
* Programs: none


----------



## enticer86 (Mar 9, 2008)

My updated desk.

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/7889/123ub8.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5788/Screenshot.png
> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5788/Screenshot.png -for full view





s18000rpm said:


> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/desktopbmw.jpg
> 
> Laptop's desktop.
> *OS: Vista Home Premium
> ...



Cool


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> @ray how much time did it take u to make that banner for ur desky
> and whats the bar ur using?



I made it in Gimp.Took me abt 10mins i guess.
You windows guys are lucky.
Try this app here:*shellscape.org/rumshot/
It creates stunning previews for you in a click.

Oh and by "bar" you mean the bar on the top of the desk?
Thats conky.Its a configurable system monitor.
Can be tweaked to show pretty much everything


----------



## iMav (Mar 10, 2008)

thank u for the info .... im gonna use that "bar"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

here it is- *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5837/Screenshot.png


for full view-   *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5837/Screenshot.png


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

@iMav
I dont know if you can run conky on windows.
And if you have a dual-boot , which *nix are you using anyways?


----------



## iMav (Mar 10, 2008)

gutsy .... though i hardly boot coz it honestly takes ages to boot


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> gutsy .... though i hardly boot coz it honestly takes ages to boot


AGEs???Its boots like a flash if unless u dont mess up with it


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

IMO Ubuntu's getting bloated with every install,
I remember Ubuntu 4.10 used to boot quite fast on my old P3 with 128 megs of RAM.
My advice,Get something else.Probably Fedora 8 , supposedly pretty good.


----------



## aku (Mar 10, 2008)

my old desktop screenshot.... found it while i was cleaning the junk outta my lappy.
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/5148/screenshotnw0.th.jpg

OS: WinVista
Theme: (Customised) Next level
Wallpaper: thats me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5857/Screenshot.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5862/Screenshot-5.png

full view-
*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2263

*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2262


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13442_qngdx/Screenshot.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13443_nomuz/Screenshot.png

OS: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy)
Wallpaper: A screenshot from some movie(probably The Quiet) featuring Camilla Belle
Theme: A modified version of WinLive - emerald theme
Controls: Glossy
Icon set: Snowish 1.0
Pointer: Comix Cursor Blue Regular


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/9938/96193177xt3.th.jpg

Windows pissta 64 bit


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 12, 2008)

*i28.tinypic.com/29f5d80.jpg
*img169.imageshack.us/img169/1233/desktop5it8.th.jpg
windows xp
windows blind 6(vista 32 theme)
default icons


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13492_kvkd9/515.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13491_fgue1/512.png

OS: Gutsy
DM: Gnome
Theme: DarkTheme
Window Border: Gilouche
Icons: Snowish 1.0

finally a matte dark theme to suit my taste


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 13, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> My updated desk.
> 
> *img182.imageshack.us/img182/7889/123ub8.th.jpg



Cool. But how ??


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 13, 2008)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/desk1201.JPG

*Theme:* Luster (Windowblinds 6.02)
*Icons:* Unity (IconPackager 3.2)
*Software Used:* ObjectDock 1.9
*Wallpaper:* Here


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5910/Untitled.jpg

Full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5910/Untitled.jpg

OS-Vista Ultimate x64
Theme-Default
Dock-Object dock
Wallpaper-sunny highlands
Yahoo widgets


----------



## trublu (Mar 14, 2008)

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/7316/clipboard01ry8.th.png
*OS-XP
WALLPAPER-Flower by Shanty4U(Deviantart)
Theme-Analog Clock(Talisman)*


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 14, 2008)

@ Sunny,

can u post that wallpaper


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> @ Sunny,
> 
> can u post that wallpaper


Y everybody is asking for that walie??
BTW u can get all those cool wallpapers here - interfacelift.com
U can get this one on page 7-8


----------



## Island Dog (Mar 16, 2008)

Aquamarine MyColors desktop.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2375/2333816274_aa51f42e9f.jpg

Click for bigger


----------



## enticer86 (Mar 16, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Cool. But how ??





Wallie: Vista leaf
Rocketdock
XP SmokedGlass Theme


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 16, 2008)

Island Dog said:


> Aquamarine MyColors desktop.
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2375/2333816274_aa51f42e9f.jpg
> 
> Click for bigger



This is awesome.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 20, 2008)

My Ubuntu Desktop :>> 

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/3313/ashrw3.jpg


Wallie > Gnome Glass.
Theme > CillopMidnite


----------



## praka123 (Mar 20, 2008)

^well deluge(sudo apt-get install  deluge-torrent) is imo,better than utorrent running on wine in ubuntu.


----------



## Renny (Mar 20, 2008)

@Quiz_Master

How do u have utorrent on linux?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 20, 2008)

*GNU/Linux Kicks tha a** of winblow$ *

well,I tried *Mac4lin* theming kit from infradude.It is easy and Gnome rocks!


*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6050/Screenshot2.png

Click on pic for Full screenshot 

Dirty:
*img8.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1467/1467684-holder-602b7c0478d3281013876b5927004731.jpg
 This is my first try in Desktop customization  also,with compiz-fusion enabled without full frills,it reallu helps usability. 

wallpaper from *interfacelift.com

*GNU/Linux* FTW!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 22, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> @Quiz_Master
> 
> How do u have utorrent on linux?



Just install Wine Package
Then install utorrent as you would do on windows...
Its as simple as that.

@Praka > utorrent is more powerfull when it comes to DHT


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 22, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6153/Screenshot.png
Full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6153/Screenshot.png


----------



## goobimama (Mar 23, 2008)

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/7822/smallhk3.jpg

Wally: Live and let live
Dock: Carbon
The rest is all default


----------



## narangz (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Nice wally. Can you please upload the full wallapaper or a link to the site or have you created it yourself?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh. You like it? Cool. Made it a while ago. Here's a link to the the full sized one.


----------



## narangz (Mar 23, 2008)

Liked it? I loved it man! You really rock at designing! Thanks a ton


----------



## goobimama (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh goody! Whenever I do a wally, I'll pass it on your way then, you know, as a guinea pig


----------



## narangz (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is my new Desktop:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/deskmarch01.JPG


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh. You like it? Cool. Made it a while ago. Here's a link to the the full sized one.



nice wallpaper   thanks


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 29, 2008)

Simple one...

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/2371415308_d5441357d9_m.jpg


----------



## Biplav (Mar 30, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Simple one...
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/2371415308_d5441357d9_m.jpg



Man the wallpaper is too gud.
cud u upload that please?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 30, 2008)

Biplav said:


> Man the wallpaper is too gud.
> cud u upload that please?



*cars.themebin.com/porsche/porsche-cayman-s-porsche-design-edition-1/


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 30, 2008)

My new desktop. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2147/2373941101_6b29cc6aaa.jpg​

All default with stacks.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6370/Screenshot.png
full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6370/Screenshot.png


----------



## Biplav (Mar 31, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *cars.themebin.com/porsche/porsche-cayman-s-porsche-design-edition-1/



thanx dude


----------



## demigod (Apr 4, 2008)

sunny..Cool Desktop.. can i have the wallpaper


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 4, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2311/2221544989_fb73ed245e_o.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Here is my new Desktop:
> 
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/deskmarch01.JPG


 
Link to the wallpaper plz


----------



## demigod (Apr 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2311/2221544989_fb73ed245e_o.jpg



Thx Dude


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2008)

demigod said:


> Thx Dude


Anytime!


----------

